# News - Gothic 4: JoWood arbeitet an Gothic 4



## Administrator (22. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,601918


----------



## OnKeLDead (22. Mai 2007)

ich kack ab - wie konnte PB nur die Rechte an Gothic verhökern. Ich bin schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## Streiter-Innos (22. Mai 2007)

pfff diese dreckigen bas**** von jowood.... NIEMAND, außer pb, hat das Recht an einem Gothic zu arbeiten und niemand wird je das schaffen können, was pb geschafft hat. 
es muss jetzt wohl sehr schmerzlich für pb sein , zuzusehen wie die A****löcher von jowood deren Werk in den sand setzen... ja es muss so sein, als hätte pb sein kind verloren, eben die gothic lizenz.
ich wünsche den Pblern viel glück in der zukunft, und möge die firma NICHT aufgelöst werden, sondern einen guten publisher finden(wenns geht nicht EA)


----------



## XIII13 (22. Mai 2007)

Das wird dann wahrscheinlich das nächste verbuggte Gothic. 
Jowood hat schon vorher Druck ausgeübt, dass G3 unfertig veröffentlicht wurde.
Und dann gab es da noch Jowoods Drohanrufe. Vielleicht hat das Spiel deswegen überhaupt so hohe Wertungen bekommen? Na ja, ich will keine falschen Vermutumgen aufstellen  

Und dann gibts bald noch ein neues Entwicklerteam?
Ich hoffe, dass die Fans sich nicht wieder so verarschen lassen.


----------



## mully (22. Mai 2007)

Das schlimmste und auch unprofessionelle finde ich den Seitenhieb auf PB / pluto13. Immerhin waren es JoWood die auf eine Veröffentlichung drängten trotz der Bugs. Dem Entwickler jetzt indirekt vorzuwerfen sie wären unfähig 





> ...sowie eine abschließend fehlerfreie Programmierung des Spieles fokussiert...


ist gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit, aber zu JoWood's Unproffesionalität mehr als passend.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Mai 2007)

Streiter-Innos am 22.05.2007 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> NIEMAND, außer pb, hat das Recht an einem Gothic zu arbeiten und niemand wird je das schaffen können, was pb geschafft hat.


Also nach Gothic 3 bin ICH mir sehr sicher, dass es doch einige Entwickler gibt, die "bessere Arbeit" abliefern können. Ob das Spiel was wird, steht natürlich auf einem andern Blatt.


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

XIII13 am 22.05.2007 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird dann wahrscheinlich das nächste verbuggte Gothic.


es wird wohl eher ein spiel, das ausser namen und setting nichts mit Gothic am hut haben wird.


----------



## Undergroundking (22. Mai 2007)

das wird ein  "must not have" titel *gg*    lieber warte ich auf ein neues spiel von PB... quasi ein gothic unter anderem namen....

und jowood ist pleite, bevor gothic 4 erscheint  *ggg*


----------



## SirThalys (22. Mai 2007)

*WAS!?*

DAS IST JA DIE GRÖSSTE SAUEREI ALLER ZEITEN!

DIE KÖNNEN JOWOOD NICHT DAS LEBENSWERK KLAUEN!

Ich boykottiere hiermit Jowood und hoffe PB geht seinen Weg! NUR PB darf den Namen Gothic verwenden und umsetzen! 

Ich bin auf 180!! das darf doch echt nicht wahrsein! Auch wenn PB Fehler gemacht hat...na und? MAN LERNT DRAUS IHR VERDAMMTEN MAINSTREAM AFFEN!


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

mully am 22.05.2007 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Das schlimmste und auch unprofessionelle finde ich den Seitenhieb auf PB / pluto13. Immerhin waren es JoWood die auf eine Veröffentlichung drängten trotz der Bugs. Dem Entwickler jetzt indirekt vorzuwerfen sie wären unfähig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jetzt tu mal nicht so, als hätte jowood die bugs alleine zu verantworten. das sehen nicht einmal die leute von PB so.


----------



## TBF (22. Mai 2007)

wenn JoWood dieses Spiel published und es dann noch nicht mal von PB entwickeln lässt, ist gothic für mich gestorben. Und ich denke da bin ich bei weitem nicht der einzige...


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: WAS!?*



			
				SirThalys am 22.05.2007 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> DIE KÖNNEN JOWOOD NICHT DAS LEBENSWERK KLAUEN!


was seid denn ihr für kleinkinder hier?
wer die rechte hat, der hat die rechte, die werden nicht einfach geklaut. und wenn PB die verkauft hat, dann ist es eben so. wenn es denn so ist.


----------



## The_Sisko (22. Mai 2007)

Sich soetwas derart kurz nach Gothic 3 anzukündigen halte ich für sehr mutig. Ich werde mir kein Spiel mehr kaufen in welchem ich Beta-Tester spielen darf. Jene Leute unterstütze ich nie wieder mit meinem Geld.


----------



## Woodufuzzy (22. Mai 2007)

Man man man nicht das Gothic 3 schon schlecht war nein jetzt muss man auch noch eine andere firma den rest in die kacke reinreiten lassen.... ich bleibe bei den ersten beiden teile + erweiterung..


Bp du bist nicht mehr das was du einmal warst.


----------



## XIII13 (22. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 22.05.2007 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist das andere, was ich befürchte. Obwohl, vieleicht hat sich PB mit dem Spiel zu viel Zeit gelassen?

Aber immerhin gibt es Alternativen.


----------



## mully (22. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> mully am 22.05.2007 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right, aber das ausmerzen selbiger benötigte zeit die sie nicht (mehr) bekommen haben, oder?!


----------



## PTMBreast (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: WAS!?*



			
				SirThalys am 22.05.2007 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> DAS IST JA DIE GRÖSSTE SAUEREI ALLER ZEITEN!
> 
> DIE KÖNNEN JOWOOD NICHT DAS LEBENSWERK KLAUEN!
> 
> ...



Jep, von mir sehen die auch keinen müden Cent!!! 
GOTHIC - nur von Piranha Bytes!

(Ich hatte nix gegen G3, war zwar nicht so gut, wie die Vorgänger aber ich mach PB keinen Vorwurf)

JOWOOD kann mich mal


----------



## Shodan78 (22. Mai 2007)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, geschlagen zu werden... PB ist doch ein recht kleiner Entwickler, nicht wahr? Die hatten ja auch jahrelang Zeit für G3, das am Ende so ein Mist dabei rauskommt, kann man ja wohl schlecht JoWood in die Schuhe schieben? Die waren doch vor ein paar Jahren schon mal nahe an der Insolvenz, ist doch klar dass die das Spiel so schnell wie möglich auf dem Markt haben wollten.

Die Frage ist welcher Entwickler sich jetzt an G4 versuchen darf. Hoffentlich fähigere Leute als die PB.


----------



## SirThalys (22. Mai 2007)

*AUFRUF AUFRUF AUFRUF*

AUFRUF AN ALLE PROGGER UND GOTHIC FANS!!

KANN JEMAND EINE HOMEPAGE ERSTELLEN WIE DIESE VOM UBISOFT BOYKOTT, WO UNTERSCHRIFTEN GESAMMELT WURDEN!? WIR MÜSSEN WAS UNTERNHEMEN UND KLAR MACHEN, DASS WIR PB WOLLEN UND NIEMANDEN SONST! ICH WERDE GERNE ALS MODERATOR FUNGIEREN UND DIE SACHE MIT ANLEITEN! HAT JEMAND INTERESSE?

BEI INTERESSE SCHICKT MIR NE PM!


----------



## Streiter-Innos (22. Mai 2007)

das problem ist, dass jowood einfach keine fähigen leute hat... nennt mir ma ein jowoodsches studio, welches erfolgreich ist und gute titel rausbringt.... da gibts keins (mehr) !


----------



## Drexau (22. Mai 2007)

Shodan78 am 22.05.2007 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, geschlagen zu werden... PB ist doch ein recht kleiner Entwickler, nicht wahr? Die hatten ja auch jahrelang Zeit für G3, das am Ende so ein Mist dabei rauskommt, kann man ja wohl schlecht JoWood in die Schuhe schieben? Die waren doch vor ein paar Jahren schon mal nahe an der Insolvenz, ist doch klar dass die das Spiel so schnell wie möglich auf dem Markt haben wollten.
> 
> Die Frage ist welcher Entwickler sich jetzt an G4 versuchen darf. Hoffentlich fähigere Leute als die PB.



Naja geh mal in die Forenuebersicht bei Jowood, da sind die groeßten Buggurken aus den deutschsprachigen Landen vertreten. Bei G3 hat sich PB anscheinend uebernommen und Jowood, naja Jowood eben...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Mai 2007)

Shodan78 am 22.05.2007 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Die hatten ja auch jahrelang Zeit für G3, das am Ende so ein Mist dabei rauskommt, kann man ja wohl schlecht JoWood in die Schuhe schieben?


Das brauchen die Gothic-Fans aber. Ansonsten hätte man doch keinen Grund beim nächsten "echten" Gothic gleich wieder zugreifen zu können. 



			
				Drexau am 22.05.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei G3 hat sich PB anscheinend uebernommen und Jowood, naja Jowood eben...


Ja pB hat sich übernommen. Wirtschaftlich hat JW dann genau das "Richtige" gemacht. Auf den Markt gehauen, um nicht noch länger Geld in das Projekt zu stecken. So hat es sich zumindest finanziert und genügend Käufer gab es ja.


----------



## Undergroundking (22. Mai 2007)

"Mit der Veröffentlichung des vierten Teils des erfolgreichen Rollenspiels auf Current Gen Konsolen verfolgt JoWooD zielstrebig die neue Unternehmensstrategie in Richtung Konsolenmarkt."


jowood macht aus gothic n konsolenspiel? *ggg*


----------



## TTB (22. Mai 2007)

Was ein Gothic 4 ohne PB
     

das kann ja nix werden!! Damit ist die Gothic Marke entgültig zerstört!! Die werden es niemals so gut hinkriegen wie PB es geschafft hat mit Gothic I+II + DNDR!!
Kommt wahrscheinlich noch hinter Gothic 3!!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Mai 2007)

Undergroundking am 22.05.2007 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> "Mit der Veröffentlichung des vierten Teils des erfolgreichen Rollenspiels auf Current Gen Konsolen verfolgt JoWooD zielstrebig die neue Unternehmensstrategie in Richtung Konsolenmarkt."
> 
> 
> jowood macht aus gothic n konsolenspiel? *ggg*




Oblivion war dann auch ein "Konsolenspiel"?


Allerdings bestätigen sich ja jetzt die Meldungen für die Arbeiten an PS3-Projekten und das es sich wohl um Gothic4 handelt.

Ich bin auf das Geschrei hier gespannt


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2007 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Oblivion war dann auch ein "Konsolenspiel"?


zweifelsohne. Morrowind war schon eins.

nicht dass ich generell etwas gegen konsolenspiele hätte, überhaupt nicht, aber auf dem PC kann man einfach mehr machen aus 3D-rollenspielen.


----------



## Cokol (22. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2007 20:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es gibt da einen Unterschied zw. TES 3 und TES4 -> TES3 merkte man nichts konsoliges an, Ob*kotz*livion hingegen sehr.


----------



## Shodan78 (22. Mai 2007)

Streiter-Innos am 22.05.2007 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> das problem ist, dass jowood einfach keine fähigen leute hat... nennt mir ma ein jowoodsches studio, welches erfolgreich ist und gute titel rausbringt.... da gibts keins (mehr) !



weiss jetzt grad nicht wer das entwickelt hat aber: 
spellforce? ich fand beide teile toll...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2007 20:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das heißt du fandest Oblivion schlecht? Was kann man denn auf dem PC mehr machen? :-o

(ich denke übrigens auch, dass man da mehr auf dem PC machen kann, das liegt aber daran dass ich FF-verwöhnt bin *g*)


----------



## black-diablo (22. Mai 2007)

Wieso schon wieder ein neues Gothic?
Teil 1 und 2 haben mir nicht gefallen.
Teil 3 war einfach nur SCHLECHT...


----------



## Gabbo (22. Mai 2007)

Finde es halb so schlimm, dass Gothic 4 *wahrscheinlich* nicht mehr das Gothic wird, was es einmal war. Ist zwar schade aber es gab immerhin 3 gute Teile davon (ja ich finde G3 auch gut, habs aber auch noch nicht durchgespielt) im Gegensatz zu anderen TopSpielen, wo der erste Teil auch das beste geblieben ist weil die Serie durch den Nachfolger kaputt wurde, wie Deus Ex zB.


----------



## Streiter-Innos (22. Mai 2007)

*vorshodanverbeug* nein, oh große shodan, spellforce gehört mittlerweile doch ea ?!


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2007 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.05.2007 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nicht schlecht, aber man hätte mehr daraus machen können.
immerhin habe ich um die 100h gespielt, ein schlechtes spiel würde ich sicherlich keine 100h spielen.
nunja, zumindest das interface hätten sie doch aber anpassen können.
ich glaube halt, dass auf dem PC auch dynamischere kampfstyles möglich wären. gut, es gäbe auch auf der konsole möglichkeiten dazu, aber sowas will ich nicht mit dem pad zocken. ein GTA habe ich hingegen auch auf dem PC mit pad gezockt, da stört es mich nicht.

naja, persönliche präferenzen, schon klar. FF ist btw. überhaupt nicht mein fall.

was der PC der konsole voraus hat, ist das die moddingcommunity. klar geht das auch über konsole, aber es geschieht nicht in diesem ausmass. schon gar nicht auf einer XBOX360 mit proprietärem bezahl-internetportal, wo die modder dann nichts gratis veröffentlichen dürfen.


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

black-diablo am 22.05.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso schon wieder ein neues Gothic?
> Teil 1 und 2 haben mir nicht gefallen.
> Teil 3 war einfach nur SCHLECHT...


wieso diskutierst du denn hier mit?
PB wird sowieso wieder etwas neues machen, aber kein Gothic, weil sie gar nicht mehr wollen. und wenn sie keine lust mehr auf Gothic haben, ist es auch besser, dass sie keins mehr machen, sonst käme sowieso nix gutes dabei raus.


----------



## Lightwizzard (22. Mai 2007)

Hmm doch irgendwo witzig.

Ein grosser Teil schreit wieder nach  Boykott und weiterem.
Nie wird einer G4 kaufen, wenn dann raus is tun es doch wieder alle >.<

Ich weiss nich warum ihr euch immer so eschauffiert, machen kann man da nix. Auser wirklich es nicht zu kaufen sowie aber auch nich irgendwo leechen und es dann doch spielen.

Natürlich ist das was mit G3 passiert is sicherlich nicht toll gewesen. Traurig das User die ein prg kaufen selber div. plugins erschaffen so das G3 dann spielbar wird und dieses meist vor den offitziellen Patches.

Ergo weniger lauthals krakeln, wirklich zu dem stehen was viele schreiben. Ggf werden Jowood dann wach. Aber meiner meinung nach nicht.

Haben wir bei vielen anderen Spielen ja auch gesehn Ubisoft, Valve, EA (C&C) etc etc ....

jaa mata ne!
Lighty


----------



## Atropa (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: AUFRUF AUFRUF AUFRUF*



			
				SirThalys am 22.05.2007 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> AUFRUF AN ALLE PROGGER UND GOTHIC FANS!!
> 
> KANN JEMAND EINE HOMEPAGE ERSTELLEN WIE DIESE VOM UBISOFT BOYKOTT, WO UNTERSCHRIFTEN GESAMMELT WURDEN!? WIR MÜSSEN WAS UNTERNHEMEN UND KLAR MACHEN, DASS WIR PB WOLLEN UND NIEMANDEN SONST! ICH WERDE GERNE ALS MODERATOR FUNGIEREN UND DIE SACHE MIT ANLEITEN! HAT JEMAND INTERESSE?
> 
> BEI INTERESSE SCHICKT MIR NE PM!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boesor (22. Mai 2007)

Streiter-Innos am 22.05.2007 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> pfff diese dreckigen bas**** von jowood.... NIEMAND, außer pb, hat das Recht an einem Gothic zu arbeiten und niemand wird je das schaffen können, was pb geschafft hat.
> es muss jetzt wohl sehr schmerzlich für pb sein , zuzusehen wie die A****löcher von jowood deren Werk in den sand setzen... ja es muss so sein, als hätte pb sein kind verloren, eben die gothic lizenz.
> ich wünsche den Pblern viel glück in der zukunft, und möge die firma NICHT aufgelöst werden, sondern einen guten publisher finden(wenns geht nicht EA)



Ich dachte so eine bedingungslose Verehrung bringt man nur Tokio Hotel entgegen. Allerdings wenn man weiblich und 12 Jahre alt ist..........


----------



## hanger (22. Mai 2007)

Schade das PB nicht Gothic 4 macht. Die beste Nachricht wäre gewesen, Jowood hat sich von PB getrennt, und PB arbeitet schon an Gothic 4.

Ich denke, man sollte genug Zeit in die Entwicklung eines Spiels stecken, und nicht unter Druck zu früh releasen, wie es leider bei G3 der Fall gewesen ist.
Das merkt man dem Spiel einfach an das es zu früh rauskam.

Nix desto Trotz finde ich Gothic 3 einfach nur genial. Mein Lieblingsspiel aller Zeiten ist Gothic 2 + Die Nacht des Raben.


Good Luck Pyranhias   Go on


----------



## Antlions (22. Mai 2007)

Oh mein Gott des ist des schlimmste seit Hitler.    *bisschen übertrieben*

Eine Konsolenversion auch nocht dazu des kann dann überhaupt nichts mehr gutes werden bestimmt was lineares damit die Konsolen sich nicht zu beanspruchen,


----------



## hanger (22. Mai 2007)

Antlions am 22.05.2007 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mein Gott des ist des schlimmste seit Hitler.    *bisschen übertrieben*
> 
> Eine Konsolenversion auch nocht dazu des kann dann überhaupt nichts mehr gutes werden bestimmt was lineares damit die Konsolen sich nicht zu beanspruchen,



Konsoloiges RPG ist so schlecht, ich mag das auch nicht. Igitt!!!


----------



## DingoRE (22. Mai 2007)

Gothic 4 für die Konsolen..., kein wunder das man hier auf Qualität wert legt. Denn Irgendwie ist der "das können wir später mit einen Patch erledigen"-WAHNSINN noch nicht bei den Konsolenprodukten angekommen?!

Was würde denn Passieren wenn mal ein schwerwiegender Bug sich in ein Konsolenspiel einschleichen würde? Ich nehme an, das hier der Hersteller, insofern die Firma nicht Zahlungsunfähig ist, selbstverständlich den Datenträger mit den Fehlerhaften Produkt austauscht, oder?

Und die "Blöden" PC-Spieler dürfen Monatelang auf einen Patch warten der eh nie erscheint, argh! Ich könnt auf die Barrikaden gehen 


MfG DingoRE


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

DingoRE am 22.05.2007 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Gothic 4 für die Konsolen..., kein wunder das man hier auf Qualität wert legt. Denn Irgendwie ist der "das können wir später mit einen Patch erledigen"-WAHNSINN noch nicht bei den Konsolenprodukten angekommen?!


oh doch, das ist längst passiert. das gab's schon zu XBOX-zeiten.
aber dieses ausmass hat es in der tat noch nicht erreicht.
es wird ja z.b, auch einen grund haben, warum Two Worlds auf konsolen verschoben wurde. weil es halt doch noch zuviele bugs hatte, aber mit dem PC spielern kann man's ja machen.


----------



## oceano (22. Mai 2007)

> *Bp* du bist nicht mehr das was du einmal warst.



Das stimmt allerdings! BP gehört heute zu Shell........


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> nunja, zumindest das interface hätten sie doch aber anpassen können.
> ich glaube halt, dass auf dem PC auch dynamischere kampfstyles möglich wären.


Klar, das mit dem Interface ist verständlich, aber kein Beinbruch.
Warum auf dem pc dynamischere Kämpfe möglich wären, verstehe ich aber nicht bzw. was genau du damit meinst.

Man kann ja keine reine Action-Steuerung draus machen, sonst sind z.B. Statusverbesserungen ja unnütz oder werden simpler.
Oder meinst du eher, dass die Kämpfe dynamischer wirken?
sowas wie hier?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGqm9z8UF0g
(ab 2:00). Denn gerade sowas ist bei Konsolen-RPGs im kommen, siehe z.B. FFXIII-Trailer (bzw.schon bei FFXII, das mmorpg-like Gameplay).


btw ist für mich Morrorwind ein PC-Spiel, die Umsetzung auf Xbox war bei der Entwicklung sicher nicht eingeplant.



> was der PC der konsole voraus hat, ist das die moddingcommunity. klar geht das auch über konsole, aber es geschieht nicht in diesem ausmass. schon gar nicht auf einer XBOX360 mit proprietärem bezahl-internetportal, wo die modder dann nichts gratis veröffentlichen dürfen.



Modding ist natürlich gut (außer es dient wie bei Oblivion am Anfang dazu, die Mängel der Entwickler auszugleichen. Übrigens hatte da imo die 360 Version durch die Multi-Entwicklung zu leiden. Das ist selbst seit Festplatte bei Konsolen sehr sehr unüblich derartige Bugs drin zu lassen, gemeint sind z.B. Übersetzung und Weitsicht-Texturierung).


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2007 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> das mmorpg-like Gameplay


äh... also mmorpgs haben so ziemlich das denkbar undynamischste kampfsystem. es sieht vielleicht dynamisch aus, aber das ist es beileibe nicht. und ganz weit davon entfernt.

ich will ausweichen können. und zwar nach allen seiten. ich hasse buttonsmashing-sequenzen und menufight kann ich nicht ausstehen.
ewiggleiche klickerei mag ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Boesor (22. Mai 2007)

oceano am 22.05.2007 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Bp* du bist nicht mehr das was du einmal warst.
> 
> 
> 
> Das stimmt allerdings! BP gehört heute zu Shell........



Seit wann denn das?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Mai 2007)

DingoRE am 22.05.2007 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Gothic 4 für die Konsolen..., kein wunder das man hier auf Qualität wert legt. Denn Irgendwie ist der "das können wir später mit einen Patch erledigen"-WAHNSINN noch nicht bei den Konsolenprodukten angekommen?!


Konsolen haben den Vorteil, dass die Entwicklung für diese wirklich ordentlich erfolgen muss, da man sich dort noch viel schneller den Ruf ruiniert, als auf dem PC-Markt. Hier nimmt jeder Kunde noch Patches als typisches Element zum Launch hin, auf den Konsolen hingegen sind solche Dinge (zum Glück) noch eine riesige Katastrophe. Dort ist einfach die Akzeptanz für solche Vorgehensweisen viel geringer, und über Fehler wird sich deutlich stärker aufgeregt, als im PC-Segment. Leider nehmen aber auch die Bugs bei Konsolenspielen zu. Größtenteils eher kleine Dinge wie falsche Übersetzungen, vergessene Soundfiles oder KI-Pannen, aber trotzdem nervig zum Quadrat. Ein Gothic3 wäre wohl niemals in der Form auf einer Konsole erschienen. Die Kunden hätten MS / Sony und die Publisher gelyncht.





> Was würde denn Passieren wenn mal ein schwerwiegender Bug sich in ein Konsolenspiel einschleichen würde? Ich nehme an, das hier der Hersteller, insofern die Firma nicht Zahlungsunfähig ist, selbstverständlich den Datenträger mit den Fehlerhaften Produkt austauscht, oder?


Mh, teilweise. Ich glaube bei Nintendo gab es mal eine Aktion, wo man fehlerhafte Spiele gratis im Laden umtauschen konnte (war afaik ein Gameboy Advance Spiel, kann mich da aber auch täuschen). Aber richtige Rückrufaktionen sind mir fremd. Bei XB360 und PS3 wird dann eben gepatched. Gerade die Festplatten und die Internetanbindung der neuen Konsolen sind zugleich Fluch und Segen: Mehr Möglichkeiten zum Spielen, aber leider auch eine Möglichkeit um lausige Spiele nach dem Launch "fertig" zu patchen.

Auch hier ist die schöne und fehlerfreie Welt langsam vom Untergang bedroht.

Regards, eX!


----------



## killer36 (22. Mai 2007)

Tja was will man dort noch machen.Zuerst der Abschied von PB und dann diese Meldung.Die Leute von PB sind bestimmt übels wütend auf JoWood.Ich hoffe das beide irgendwie wieder zusammen finden,damit PB Gothic 4 herstellen kann.


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 22.05.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider nehmen aber auch die Bugs bei Konsolenspielen zu. Größtenteils eher kleine Dinge wie falsche Übersetzungen, vergessene Soundfiles oder KI-Pannen, aber trotzdem nervig zum Quadrat.


das hat wohl mit der onlineanbindung zu tun.


> Ein Gothic3 wäre wohl niemals in der Form auf einer Konsole erschienen. Die Kunden hätten MS / Sony und die Publisher gelyncht.


damit hast du zweifelsohne recht.



> Gerade die Festplatten und die Internetanbindung der neuen Konsolen sind zugleich Fluch und Segen: Mehr Möglichkeiten zum Spielen, aber leider auch eine Möglichkeit um lausige Spiele nach dem Launch "fertig" zu patchen.
> 
> Auch hier ist die schöne und fehlerfreie Welt langsam vom Untergang bedroht.


ah, da kommt ja der obengenannte punkt noch.


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

killer36 am 22.05.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das beide irgendwie wieder zusammen finden,damit PB Gothic 4 herstellen kann.


das wird nicht passieren, weil die leute von PB genug von Gothic haben.
die machen etwas neues, vielleicht wird's ja was. abwarten.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2007 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das war ja auch bei "Kämpfe wirken dynamisch" eingeordnet ^^
Bei Rollenspielen bevorzuge ich meist dieses Zeit-Rundenbasierende System, da es einfach so schön taktisch ist.

Ansonsten gerne auch direkter Hack&Slay.
Bzw. hast du noch nicht erklärt, was du an den Oblivion/Morrorwind-Kämpfen dynamischer im Gameplay machen willst und wieso das nur auf dem PC geht


----------



## el-preidente (22. Mai 2007)

laut computerbase liegen die rechte an Gothic bei Piranha Bytes

http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/spiele/rollenspiele/2007/mai/gothic-entwickler_jowood/


----------



## oceano (22. Mai 2007)

Boesor am 22.05.2007 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann denn das?



Ok, etwas zu forsch formuliert....   aber es scheint momentan darauf hinauszulaufen


----------



## Namuraz (22. Mai 2007)

Dabei hab ich mir einst bei Gothic 3 nur ein Gothic 2 mit neuer Grafik/Physik, neuen Quests etc gewünscht. Hauptsache so schön liebevoll gestaltet - ich finde es muss einfach keine riesige Quadratlichtjahre-große Welt sein (besonders nicht bei Gothic)

Bei Oblivion hingegen ... Morrowind war groß - war klar, dass es Oblivion auch wird. Oblivion gefällt mir aber um einiges besser als Gothic 3. Wobei mir Morrowind auch besser als Gothic 2 gefiel ... aber irgendwie auf eine andere Weise  

ich hör jetz besser auf mit schreiben  


/EDIT   


hoffentlich wird Gothic 4 was ... und hoffentlich lässt Bethesda TES5 von Take2 übersetzen  


@Solidus: jetz glaub ich zock ich erstma FF ^^


----------



## rstaar (22. Mai 2007)

Frage an die PCGames: Ist das erste Sonderheft zu G4 schon geplant?


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (22. Mai 2007)

. . .   

MfG


----------



## Streiter-Innos (22. Mai 2007)

ich zitiere hier mal einen post von michael rüve, mitarbeiter von PB, verfasst um 20:41 im wog forum.... : 

"Allerdings erst einmal auch nur dazu. Wir verfolgen diesen und auch die anderen Threads (einschließlich derer im JWD-Forum) genau. Verfrühte Antworten auf aufgekommene Fragen wollen wir aber nicht geben.


Wir haben die Rechte an der Marke GOTHIC nicht verkauft. Schon gar nicht in den letzten Monaten um etwa schnell noch Kasse zu machen und dann abzudampfen. 

Tatsächlich hat JoWood jedoch gewisse Rechte an der Marke, die ihnen unter Anderem erlauben könnten ein GOTHIC 4 zu entwickeln. Das wollen sie tun, mit jemandem anderen als uns, sie schreiben dazu selbst:

"JoWooD Productions befindet sich bereits seit mehreren Wochen in positiven Gesprächen mit potenziellen Entwicklerstudios für Gothic 4 auf PC und Konsole.
[...]
Die Gespräche mit dem bisherigen Entwickler Pluto 13 führten zu keinem akzeptablen Ergebnis, weshalb die Zusammenarbeit beendet wurde."


Zusätzlich mag ich noch anmerken, daß wir als Piranha Bytes (Pluto 13 GmbH, die Eigentümer dieser Firma sind die Teammitglieder hier - sonst niemand) mit Gothic 3 keinen Gewinn gemacht haben. Im Gegenteil."


lizenz ist also nicht gänzlich verkauft, was mich persönlich beruhigt.


----------



## KILLHILL (22. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> killer36 am 22.05.2007 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manche Leute können offenbar hellsehen. Im Grund weiß doch keiner warum sich JoW und PB getrennt haben. Die Ideen die PB hatte und wie sie ein sehr lebendige Welt erschaffen haben, dass wird schwer zu toppen sein. Die Bugs könnten verschwinden. Nur zu welchem Preis?


----------



## Nodhead (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: WAS!?*

ich frag mich jetzt natürlich auch, was die ganzen "scheiß jowood" schreihalse machen, wenn gothic 4 das perfekteste gothic spiel wird, das es je gab und das eintritt was ich vermute. piranhia bytes ist nicht so toll, wie alle hypen.


----------



## GreCCoikarus (22. Mai 2007)

Also Gothic ohne PB? Nee ohne mich. Habe mir bis jetzt alle Gothic Artikel gekaut. Jowood produziert fast nur Bugmüll. Siehe Söldner usw. 
Das Gothic so gut wurde liegt wohl einzig und allein an PB. 
Wenn PB sich auflösen sollte, ist ein ein großer Verlust für die deutsche Spieleentwicklung. PB gehört zu den ganz großen in Deutschland, und die Qualität der Spiele ist international konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2007 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Bzw. hast du noch nicht erklärt, was du an den Oblivion/Morrorwind-Kämpfen dynamischer im Gameplay machen willst und wieso das nur auf dem PC geht


gothic-classic-steuerung.  
in die habe ich mich einfach verliebt. naja, hat's in teil drei leider auch nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## Zsinj (22. Mai 2007)

solang Gothic 3 immer noch eien BETA ist, will ich nichts von Gothic 4 hören... 

ist ja wohl das letzte...


----------



## KILLHILL (22. Mai 2007)

Zsinj am 22.05.2007 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> solang Gothic 3 immer noch eien BETA ist, will ich nichts von Gothic 4 hören...
> 
> ist ja wohl das letzte...



So wie es aussieht wirst du dann nie wieder davon hören. Leider.


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

KILLHILL am 22.05.2007 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.05.2007 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich beziehe mich dabei nciht auf die trennung sondern auf ein posting eines PB-mitglieds auf WOG von heute abend.


----------



## killer36 (22. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> killer36 am 22.05.2007 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woher willst du denn das wissen?Niemand weiß welcher Grund es war,dass sich PB von JoWood trennen musste.


----------



## Nebu87 (22. Mai 2007)

Zitat aus news :"Mit dieser Mitteilung dürfte auch die Frage nach dem Recht am Namen Gothic geklärt sein."

Ne ... Pb hat die rechte an GOTHIC nicht an jowood verkauft 
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3582696&#post3582696
da nachzulesen....

einfach ma genau durchlesen alles 
danke

PS: scheiß JW.. ohne Pb ist das kein Gothic mehr.. 
sondern würde wahrscheinlich ein so schlechter.. Obli*** abklatsch werden


----------



## St1ff (22. Mai 2007)

Nein danke, ich werde mir Gothic4 sicher nicht kaufen wenn Jowood es entwickelt und published.

Gothic ist einfach das Baby von Piranha Bytes und wird bestimmt von keinem Entwickler-Studio so umgesetzt werden können, dass es die Gothic-Fans mögen werden.


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

killer36 am 22.05.2007 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.05.2007 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein,d as bezieht sich wie bereits (im posting über deinem!) gesagt nicht auf die trennung an sich sondern auf teil 4.


----------



## KILLHILL (22. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> KILLHILL am 22.05.2007 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, dann zeig doch mal wo gesagt wird, das PB keine Bock mehr auf Gothic haben. Allerdings hast du es doch in den Kontext bezüglich der Trennung gestellt. Aber wegen mir war das ein Missverständnis.


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

KILLHILL am 22.05.2007 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann zeig doch mal wo gesagt wird, das PB keine Bock mehr auf Gothic haben. Allerdings hast du es doch in den Kontext bezüglich der Trennung gestellt. Aber wegen mir war das ein Missverständnis.


das habe ich nicht wirklich getan. ist bezog mich damit auf 





> damit PB Gothic 4 herstellen kann.



http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3581132#post3581132



> Wir lesen weiterhin die Foren- und sind gerade dabei eine Alternative zum PB-Gothic-Thread mit den Forumsadmins zu entwickeln. Weniger Gothic-Schwerpunkt als Entwicklung von Games im Allgemeinen.
> In der gewohnten Regelmäßigkeit.



wobei ich da möglicherweise auch zuviel hineininterpretiert habe.

aber das kam vor der Jowood-ankündigung zu G4.


----------



## killer36 (22. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> KILLHILL am 22.05.2007 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In den nächsten Tagen werden wir wohl mehr erfahren.


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

killer36 am 22.05.2007 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> In den nächsten Tagen werden wir wohl mehr erfahren.


das will ich auch hoffen.
was mit dem angeblich fast fertigen patch passieren soll, interessiert mich auch brennend. wobei sich das wohl eher auf bugfixes und nicht auf neuen content beziehen wird.
http://forum.jowood.com/showthread.php?p=2071166#post2071166


----------



## Wussler (22. Mai 2007)

rstaar am 22.05.2007 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an die PCGames: Ist das erste Sonderheft zu G4 schon geplant?



hehe, der war echt klasse...
Ich häng noch ne Frage drann. Gibt es schon die ersten Tests und Berichte darüber...fangt doch endlich wieder an zu hypen, gebt doch gleich jetzt ne ca. 90% Wertung ab...lasst euch doch wieder kaufen, schreibt doch gleich jetzt schon wie gut, toll, inovativ usw. das Spiel wird. 
Es gibt ja genug Doofe noch, die auf eure total übertriebenen, gekauften Tests reinfallen. Erste Vorbestellungen für G4 werden dann sicher bald von div. Onlineversanhäusern entgegen genommen....gggg

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
So ist das nun mal in der Geschäftswelt. Der schwächere hat immer den schwarzen Peter. Wer Schuld hat, d.h. wegen der Bugs, waren es Meinungsverschiedenheiten, ev. hat PB keine Idee wie sie G4 fertig bekommen wollen, wollte JoWi was anderes mal, haben sie Druck gemacht es frühzeitig freizugeben oder was auch immer. Wie es wirklich war oder ist, wissen wohl nur die Verantwortlichen...wir können hier nur spekulieren.

PS: Zu einem meiner Vorschreiben...bezüglich Bas*** und A***löcher...
JoWis sind Österreicher...deshalb Nein....aber wenn sie Deutsche wären...dann ev. doch JA....


----------



## KILLHILL (22. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> KILLHILL am 22.05.2007 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun ja, bei PB wusste man ja, dass JoW möglicherweise G4 mit jemanden anderem machen wird. Und wenn man sieht das die Verhandlungen schlecht laufen, dass würde ich das nicht unbedingt als kein Bock mehr haben ansehen, sondern als die normale, professionelle Art sich nach alternativen und Perspektiven umzuschauen.


----------



## Ernie123 (22. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was ein für ein Problem mit G3 habt. Ja, natürlich war es verbuggt, aber ich finde es nicht schlecht. Es gefällt mir vor allem wegen der lebendigen Welt, die nicht so künstlich aussieht besser als Oblivion. Gut, das eingige Quests ein bischen buggy waren war schon etwas nervig, aber ich fand die Welt richtig gut gemacht. Es hätte halt noch eine längere Testphase ohne den Handel stattfinden können. Aber trotzdem ist das Spiel nicht schlecht.


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

Ernie123 am 22.05.2007 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was ein für ein Problem mit G3 habt. Ja, natürlich war es verbuggt, aber ich finde es nicht schlecht. Es gefällt mir vor allem wegen der lebendigen Welt, die nicht so künstlich aussieht besser als Oblivion. Gut, das eingige Quests ein bischen buggy waren war schon etwas nervig, aber ich fand die Welt richtig gut gemacht. Es hätte halt noch eine längere Testphase ohne den Handel stattfinden können. Aber trotzdem ist das Spiel nicht schlecht.


"einige quests ein bisschen buggy" ist schon relativ stark untertrieben.
aber das ist gar nicht mein hauptproblem mit diesem spiel, ich und viele andere sind halt der ansicht, dass es im gegensatz zu G1 und G2 brutalst an inhalt mangelt.
ja, die welt fand ich auch richtig gut gemacht. aber... wo gab's denn ne story? die war quasi inexistent.


----------



## gothicmaster3 (22. Mai 2007)

Ich hoffefür Jowood dass die damit richtig in die Sche*** greifen und keiner das Spiel kauft. Die ollen Abzocker!!!!  Gothic ohne PB s das geht nich!!!
Ich hoffe das sieht der rest der Community genauso.


----------



## Ernie123 (22. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, die welt fand ich auch richtig gut gemacht. aber... wo gab's denn ne story? die war quasi inexistent.



Naja, die Story, da magst du recht haben, da sucht man die ganze Zeit Xardas und der hockt in seinem Turm. Hab wenigstens gehofft, dass das so eine Art Festung mit krassen Monstern ist, die ich dann mit samt dem Magier umkloppen muss, aber nö, der wartet da seelenruhig und will nur mit mir sprechen. Na toll.


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

Ernie123 am 22.05.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.05.2007 22:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eben... so'n zeug.
naja... ich hab es auch relativ lange gespielt, aber nie beendet. jetzt habe ich es wieder installiert und kann es ja endlich abschliessen.


----------



## BitByter (22. Mai 2007)

naja... wenigstens kann ich mir jetzt anschauen ob aus gothic 4 was wird... wenn pb das gemacht hätte, hätte ich es links liegen lassen. aber es ist schon ziemlich blöde einen vertrag zu unterschreiben und dabei die rechte an dem zugpferd abzugeben (ohne mich jetzt inhaltlich mit dem vertrag auszukennen. sie werde hoffentlich gute gründe gehabt haben. ist aber auch nicht mein problem, vor allem nachdem pb g3 versaut hat...)

mal an die leute die die ganze zeit auf jowood rumhacken und alleine denen die schuld geben: schaltet bitte euer hirn ein. wie lange würdet ihr geld in ein faß ohne boden schmeißen? lest euch mal die interviews der pbs auf http://www.worldofgothic.de/ durch und gebt dann nochmal jw die schuld... pb hat einfach einen ziemlich schlechten job gemacht...


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Mai 2007)

Der Name "Jowood" steht mittlerweile auf meiner "Don't buy" - Liste.
Ich habe mich das letzte Mal mit "Die Gilde 2" schwarz geärgert.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2007)

BitByter am 22.05.2007 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> aber es ist schon ziemlich blöde einen vertrag zu unterschreiben und dabei die rechte an dem zugpferd abzugeben (ohne mich jetzt inhaltlich mit dem vertrag auszukennen. sie werde hoffentlich gute gründe gehabt haben. ist aber auch nicht mein problem, vor allem nachdem pb g3 versaut hat...)


die marke Gothic gehört nach wie vor den PB-leuten, aber JoWood hat wohl "gewisse rechte".


----------



## BitByter (22. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 22.05.2007 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


komische sache das!


----------



## Bensta (22. Mai 2007)

SYSTEM am 22.05.2007 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Als ob sich der vierte Teil großartig verkaufen lässt wenn man so´ne Scheiße baut. Und jetzt auch noch für Konsolen... die wollen nur noch Kohle machen.


----------



## BitByter (22. Mai 2007)

Bensta am 22.05.2007 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 22.05.2007 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die sind nicht die wohlfahrt... natürlich wollen die kohle machen. meinst du ernsthaft die tun das, weil die dich, mich oder sonstwen so lieb haben und sich sonst langweilen...?


----------



## defragg (22. Mai 2007)

Wussler am 22.05.2007 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ...lasst euch doch wieder kaufen



Das meinst du nicht ernst, oder?   
Ja, die PC Games hat, wie andere Magazine auch, eine viel zu hohe Wertung abgegeben. Aber ich glaube eher, dass sie einfach bewertet haben, was sie gerne hätten, und das mit ner rosaroten "Gothic 1+2 waren klasse"-Brille auf der Nase. Aber dass sich die PC Games die Wertungen abkaufen lässt, glaub ich dir in 1000 Jahren nicht. Wenn das rauskäme, wären sie nämlich weg vom Fenster, und zwar allesammt.


----------



## PintSoLdiEr (23. Mai 2007)

defragg am 22.05.2007 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wussler am 22.05.2007 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich bin schon seit 12 Jahren Leser der PC-Games und vor ein paar Jahren hätte ich auch so geantwortet!

ABER: Seit der absolut utopischen Half-Life 2 Wertung bin ich davon gar nicht mehr so überzeugt... leider!


----------



## Angroth (23. Mai 2007)

gothic ohne piranha bytes ist unmöglich ... ich kanns irgendwie kaum fassen um ehrlich zu sein. wer die world of gothic community kennt wird meine fassungslosigkeit nachvollziehen können. dort herrscht reger kontakt zwischen entwicklern und fans .... vielmehr sollte ich wohl sagen "herrschte" ... wie kann man einem vater sein kind entreißen? oh mann ...


----------



## BadMix (23. Mai 2007)

defragg am 22.05.2007 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wussler am 22.05.2007 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Von mir aus könnt ihr euch alle mal tierisch in die nüsse treten. Ich spiele gothic 3 seit der 1ten minute und hatte bis auf die tatsache, dass ich gift nicht lernen konnte nicht einen einzigen bug... auch die wildschweine waren nie ein problem... und dass alles mit dem release patch. für mich ist es keine frage, wie die wertung der pc games zu stande kam. es gibt genug gamer die das spiel mehrfach bugfrei durchgespielt haben!


----------



## Boesor (23. Mai 2007)

PintSoLdiEr am 23.05.2007 01:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ABER: Seit der absolut utopischen Half-Life 2 Wertung bin ich davon gar nicht mehr so überzeugt... leider!



Das wäre ja ein Argument wenn HL2 eigentlich n totales Mist spiel wäre.
da es allerdings von allen relevanten Medien sehr gute Wertungen bekam kann ich hier keine Bestechung erkennen.
Ob es jetzt 90-92 oder gar 96% bekommt, who cares?
Alle drei Zahlen sagen das gleiche aus: Ein geniales Spiel!


----------



## Smoky9 (23. Mai 2007)

ich habe keine ahnung wer den mist verzapft, PH selbst oder jowood.
weil gothic 1+2 waren ebenfalls hart verbugt....

wenn man aber die anderern jowood games anschaut die auch massive bug rekorde aufstellen.....


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2007)

Smoky9 am 23.05.2007 02:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe keine ahnung wer den mist verzapft, PH selbst oder jowood.
> weil gothic 1+2 waren ebenfalls hart verbugt....
> 
> wenn man aber die anderern jowood games anschaut die auch massive bug rekorde aufstellen.....



Gab es von jowood eigentlich in den letzten Monaten / Jahren mal ein Spiel das nicht verbuggt war? Mir fehlt jedenfalls keines ein.

Wird es sogar vielleicht 2 Nachfolger geben?



> *Gothic 4: Bald zweimal in Arbeit?*
> Gerade für eingefleischte Fans der Gothic-Reihe dürfte der gestrige Tag bitter gewesen sein. JoWooD und Piranha Bytes haben ihre Zusammenarbeit beendet. Ein Gothic 4 soll nun zusammen mit einem anderen Entwickler realisiert werden. Doch halt, was sagt denn das bisherige Gothic-Team dazu? Unter anderem, dass JoWooD beileibe nicht die kompletten Rechte an der Marke besitzt, jedoch gerade so viel, dass der Publisher eigenständig einen vierten Teil umsetzen könnte.
> 
> Vermutlich wird es also auf zwei voneinander unabhängige Fortführungen der Gothic-Geschichte hinauslaufen. Etwas Ähnliches geschieht mit F.E.A.R.: Während Vivendi an einem offiziellen Sequel werkelt, führt Monolith den Ego-Shooter unter anderem Namen weiter.
> ...



Das wäre ja dann ähnlich wie bei Operation Flashpoint. Da wird ja auch ein Spiel Namens Operation Flashpoint 2 von anderen Entwicklern und ein Spiel mit momentanem Arbeitstitel Game 2 von den "richtigen" Entwicklern des 1.Teils gemacht.


----------



## Occulator (23. Mai 2007)

Boesor am 23.05.2007 02:06 schrieb:
			
		

> PintSoLdiEr am 23.05.2007 01:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das zu Recht   
Wie auch schon HL1, war/ist HL2 wiedereinmal revolutionär was die Technik angeht, Spielerisch abwechslungsreich und von der Story und umsetzung absoluter Wahnsinn. 
Das Episodenformat ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, da aber bei Episode 2 sowohl Team Fortress 2 als auch Portal (*lechtz*) dabei sind, find ich das ganze gan nicht soooo schlimm.


----------



## BitByter (23. Mai 2007)

BadMix am 23.05.2007 01:35 schrieb:
			
		

> defragg am 22.05.2007 23:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm... wenn die wildschweine kein problem für dich darstellten, unterstell ich dir einfach mal, das du niemals die verkausversion gespielt hast. da hatte NIEMAND ne chance gegen (es sei denn er hatte glück, viel mana, nen feuerball und war schnell genug). und mir persönlich geht es nicht (nur) um bugs (ich wurde auch relativ verschont, in den wenigen stunden, in denen ich das spiel gespielt habe). mit geht es um die lachhafte story, die fehlende umsetzung von versprochenem material (wie pferde und freie orks), die atmosphäre und abwechslung der ersten teile, das unfassbar schlechte balancing, das miese kampfsystem, die schlechte char-entwicklung mit tot-lvln des chars (lvl weit über 60) und dann diese schwachsinnigen, unverschämten aussagen der pbs im wog-forum. bei denen sollte sich jeder kunde fragen, ob er diesem verein noch geld zuschustert...
g3 ist nicht unbedingt ein schlechtes spiel. es ist nur a) icht fertig und b) nicht wert gothic genannt zu werden...


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2007)

Ich versteh hier das Gebrabbel von einigen Leuten nicht. Zum einen hat PB aus Geldnot oder aus Geldgier, eines davon wird sicherlich stimmen, die Rechte von Gothic an JoWood verkauft. Punkt.

JoWood hat PB sicherlich nicht erpresst oder ist durch unsaubere Mittel an die Rechte herangekommen, d.h. der Verkauf der Rechte war freiwillig bzw. sogar gewollt ... sei es nun um die eigene Liquidität zu verbessern oder das fortbestehen des Studios zu sichern.

Des Weiteren finde ich es lustig, dass sich hier soviele Leute über JoWood aufregen und PB in Schutz nehmen, Fakt ist, PB hat Gothic 3 programmiert. Punkt. Die gesamte Planung, Programmierung etc. lag allein in den Händen von PB. Die Leute haben sich einfach übernommen und ich bin mal so frech zu behaupten, dass selbst ein halbes Jahr Entwicklungszeit nicht mehr viel gerettet hätte. Ansonsten hätte man nämlich einige Dinge per Patch bereits nachliefern können, so dass das Spiel runder wirkt.

Zum Schluß möchte ich noch anmerken, wenn PB das Wohl der Spieler von Gothic 3 am Herzen liegen würde, es dem Studio finanziell nicht sooo schlecht gehen würde, dann müsste PB sich auf die eigenen Hinterbeine stellen und einen letzten, finalen Patch herausbringen, allein um zu zeigen, dass sie doch programmieren können. Wie lange gab es schon die Ankündigung, dass der Riesenpatch in Entwicklung sei? Dann müsste der Patch doch zumindest zu ca. 50% fertig sein.


----------



## dirkie71 (23. Mai 2007)

Rabowke am 23.05.2007 07:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh hier das Gebrabbel von einigen Leuten nicht. Zum einen hat PB aus Geldnot oder aus Geldgier, eines davon wird sicherlich stimmen, die Rechte von Gothic an JoWood verkauft. Punkt.
> 
> JoWood hat PB sicherlich nicht erpresst oder ist durch unsaubere Mittel an die Rechte herangekommen, d.h. der Verkauf der Rechte war freiwillig bzw. sogar gewollt ... sei es nun um die eigene Liquidität zu verbessern oder das fortbestehen des Studios zu sichern.



Mal zur Info:
PB hat die Rechte nicht verkauft. Jowood hat ein "vertragliches Recht", ein eigenständiges Gothic4 zu produzieren. Da sind so einige Klauseln im Vertrag.
Nachzulesen im WOG-Forum. Diese Aussage wurde vom Entwickler selbst gepostet.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2007)

dirkie71 am 23.05.2007 07:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal zur Info:
> PB hat die Rechte nicht verkauft. Jowood hat ein "vertragliches Recht", ein eigenständiges Gothic4 zu produzieren. Da sind so einige Klauseln im Vertrag.
> Nachzulesen im WOG-Forum. Diese Aussage wurde vom Entwickler selbst gepostet.


Wär ja nett gewesen, wenn du den Thread zum WOG Forum hier mitgepostet hättest.

Nehmen wir mal an, es stimmt und JoWood besitzt das Recht, ein Gothic 4 mit allen Charakteren, die es in der Gothic Welt so gibt, zu produzieren, schließt das eine Eigenentwicklung von PB aus? Wie sind die Vertragsmodalitäten? Dennoch bleib ich bei meiner Aussage, dass PB damit Gothic an JW weiterverkauft hat, schlußendlich haben sie den Vertrag unterschrieben. Warum sie die Klausel(n) akzeptiert haben, nun, darüber können wir alle wohl nur spekulieren.


----------



## dirkie71 (23. Mai 2007)

Hier ist der entsprechende Thrad.
Im ersten Post sind alle Aussagen zusammengefasst:
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3582755&#post3582755


----------



## Kulin (23. Mai 2007)

Das krasseste an der Geschichte ist immer noch, dass PB an Gothic 3 keinen Gewinn gemacht hat, obwohl es doppelt so oft wie G2+Addon zusammen verkauft wurde. Das kommt davon wenn ein Heuschreckenpublisher wie Jowood am Werk ist.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2007)

Kulin am 23.05.2007 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Das krasseste an der Geschichte ist immer noch, dass PB an Gothic 3 keinen Gewinn gemacht hat, obwohl es doppelt so oft wie G2+Addon zusammen verkauft wurde. Das kommt davon wenn ein Heuschreckenpublisher wie Jowood am Werk ist.


Das hast du dir jetzt aber selbst ausgedacht, das Wort Heuschreckenpublisher.   

Die Verträge, die man unterzeichnet, sind eigentlich recht eindeutig. D.h. man kann im Vorfeld schon abschätzen, wieviel Gewinn man bei xyz. verkaufter Stückzahl macht.

Du könntest mir aber mal erklären, woher du weisst, dass PB keinen Gewinn an Gothic 3 gemacht hat. Hast du Einsicht in die Geschäftsunterlagen von PB bzw. JoWood?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Mai 2007)

Rabowke am 23.05.2007 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest mir aber mal erklären, woher du weisst, dass PB keinen Gewinn an Gothic 3 gemacht hat. Hast du Einsicht in die Geschäftsunterlagen von PB bzw. JoWood?


Die Aussage tauchte irgendwo im WoG-Forum von IMO einem der PB-Mitarbeiter auf.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2007)

Rabowke am 23.05.2007 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest mir aber mal erklären, woher du weisst, dass PB keinen Gewinn an Gothic 3 gemacht hat. Hast du Einsicht in die Geschäftsunterlagen von PB bzw. JoWood?




pb selbst behauptet das :



> _(...)Zusätzlich mag ich noch anmerken, daß wir als Piranha Bytes (Pluto 13 GmbH, die Eigentümer dieser Firma sind die Teammitglieder hier - sonst niemand) mit Gothic 3 keinen Gewinn gemacht haben. Im Gegenteil._



http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3582755&#post3582755

wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wüsst, weshalb das von relevanz sein sollte.
eine solche aussage soll doch nur dazu dienen, den bösen publisher in ein schlechtes licht zu rücken.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2007)

Bonkic am 23.05.2007 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wüsst, weshalb das von relevanz sein sollte.
> eine solche aussage soll doch nur dazu dienen, den bösen publisher in ein schlechtes licht zu rücken.


Seh ich genauso. Das sieht doch für mich so aus, als ob sie dem Publisher nochmal einen reinwürgen wollen. Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, warum sie keinen Gewinn gemacht haben bzw. sogar Verlust, so stehts ja im Text.

Mich würde echtmal so ein Publisher-Vertrag interessieren ... sind die Verträge wirklich so undurchsichtig, dass man im Vorfeld nicht sagen kann, ob man einen Gewinn, PlusminusNull oder sogar Verlust macht? Waren es Vertragsstrafen, die den Gewinn von PB reduziert bzw. aufgefressen haben?

Ich möchts einfach mal verstehen, weil ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen kann, dass PB einen absoluten Knebel- und Scheissvertrag im Vorfeld unterschreibt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Mai 2007)

Bonkic am 23.05.2007 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> eine solche aussage soll doch nur dazu dienen, den bösen publisher in ein schlechtes licht zu rücken.


Funktioniert doch wunderbar, wenn man sich die Stimmungsentwicklung anschaut.
2-3 Wochen vor dem Release:
Spiel angeblich heftig verbuggt -> PB bekommt es hin; Bugs gab es schon immer, etc.

Zum Release:
Alles andere als gut spielbar -> Aufregung

Danach:
Blabla, Patches sollen kommen -> Wird ja alles wieder gut
„Alles wird gut“-Patch soll doch nicht mehr kommen -> Wäre eine Sauerei, wie kann man nur, etc.
PB und JW trennen sich -> Verwunderung, aber auch gut so "PB" endlich nicht mehr JW
G4 kommt NICHT von PB -> Aufschrei, wie kann man nur, ein Gothic ohne PB ist kein Gothic, andere Entwickler bekommen so ein Spiel nicht hin, etc. LOL


----------



## DarkstarII (23. Mai 2007)

Irgendwie kommt in mir so ein Gefühl auf, ich glaube man nennt es HASS, HASS gegen Jowood! 
Denn diese SOOO TOLLEN Publisher sind denke ich mla dafür verantwortlich das g3 so am arsch ist, denn die haben mit sicherheit PB gedrängt es rauszubringen und deswegen ist es ein BUG GAME. Ich werde G4 nicht kaufen... wenn es nicht von PB kommt ist es nicht Gothic! @ PB macht weiter hört nicht auf!


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2007)

DarkstarII am 23.05.2007 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie kommt in mir so ein Gefühl auf, ich glaube man nennt es HASS, HASS gegen Jowood!
> Denn diese SOOO TOLLEN Publisher sind denke ich mla dafür verantwortlich das g3 so am arsch ist, denn die haben mit sicherheit PB gedrängt es rauszubringen und deswegen ist es ein BUG GAME. Ich werde G4 nicht kaufen... wenn es nicht von PB kommt ist es nicht Gothic! @ PB macht weiter hört nicht auf!




q.e.d.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Mai 2007)

Rabowke am 23.05.2007 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem verstehe ich nicht, warum sie keinen Gewinn gemacht haben bzw. sogar Verlust, so stehts ja im Text.
> 
> Mich würde echtmal so ein Publisher-Vertrag interessieren ... sind die Verträge wirklich so undurchsichtig, dass man im Vorfeld nicht sagen kann, ob man einen Gewinn, PlusminusNull oder sogar Verlust macht? Waren es Vertragsstrafen, die den Gewinn von PB reduziert bzw. aufgefressen haben?
> 
> Ich möchts einfach mal verstehen, weil ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen kann, dass PB einen absoluten Knebel- und Scheissvertrag im Vorfeld unterschreibt.


Die Entwicklung ist nicht so preiswert und insgesamt sind etwa 500.000 verkaufte Exemplare nicht sonderlich viel. Bei einem Preis von etwa 50€ kann man wohl so um die 20 bis 25€ als "Gewinn" verbuchen. Der Rest geht für Produktion, Lagerung und Händlermarge drauf. Wenn man da nun bedenkt, dass G3 ab Feb07 bei Amazon im Dauerausverkauf für 25€ war, dann wurden längst nicht die 20-25€ Gewinn pro Spiel gemacht.
Wenn man da nun einfach mal von einen Mittelwert ausgeht (22,50€) und mal 500.000 nimmt, dann kommt man auf 11.250.000. Da werden gerade mal so eben vielleicht die Entwicklungskosten eingefahren. Da aber längst nicht jedes Exemplar die 22,5 Euro gebracht hat...


----------



## crackajack (23. Mai 2007)

Spassbremse am 22.05.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Name "Jowood" steht mittlerweile auf meiner "Don't buy" - Liste.
> Ich habe mich das letzte Mal mit "Die Gilde 2" schwarz geärgert.


Blöde Frage:
Als damals die A-Klasse aufs Dach gelegt wurde und Benz ganz schön dumm da stand, haben dann auch alle Mercedesbesitzer (C-, E-, S-Klasse) ihren nächsten Autokauf anderweitig getätigt?

Ist doch irgendwie seltsam einen Publisher (oder Entwickler) zu ignorieren nur weil ein Produkt (oder halt alle aktuelleren  ) nicht den Erwartungen entspricht.

Man sollte doch bei jedem Produkt neu entscheiden, ob da nun Müll drin ist oder doch der erhoffte Knüller.
Wie hängt den das mit schnöden Herstellernamen zusammen?

Ich werde G3 sicher nicht mehr kaufen, aber ich werde auch ganz bestimmt nicht Gothic4 (sei es von Jowood oder das "wahre" Gothic4 von PB) von vornherein im Laden stehen lassen. Beide Firmen haben die Möglichkeit etwas anständiges zu machen, wenn(!) es gut wird, dann wird es gekauft, wenn nicht, dann kann ich verfahren wie bei G3, müsste mich keine Sekunde darüber ärgern, was ich da für einen unfertigen Schrott gekauft habe, sondern lediglich bedauern das es leider nicht kaufenswert ist und ich was anderes spielen muss/kann........


----------



## major-dutch (23. Mai 2007)

DarkstarII am 23.05.2007 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn diese SOOO TOLLEN Publisher sind denke ich mla dafür verantwortlich das g3 so am arsch ist, denn die haben mit sicherheit PB gedrängt es rauszubringen und deswegen ist es ein BUG GAME. Ich werde G4 nicht kaufen... wenn es nicht von PB kommt ist es nicht Gothic! @ PB macht weiter hört nicht auf!


PB hat doch zugegeben, dass sie sich mit der Umsetzung von Gothic 3 massloss uebernommen haben. 
Wenn ich einen Vertrag unterschreibe, mit dem ich mich verpflichte zum Zeitpunkt XYZ zu liefern und ich dann nicht fertig bin, gibt es natuerlich Druck vom Kunden. Eine Verschiebung ist vielleicht verhandelbar, aber dann werden eben die heissen Nadeln rausgeholt.
Trotz (noch vorhandener) Sympathie fuer PB, sehe ich nicht, dass Jowood hier alleine Schuld ist. PB ist alt genug, um zu wissen mit wem sie sich einlassen und was passiert, wenn sie sich nicht an Liefertemine halten.

--md


----------



## Dominik10 (23. Mai 2007)

Also was welche "SCHEISSE" ist hier am laufen???

Zuerst heißt es das PB und Jowood sich trennen und dann meldet Jowood Gothic 4 an!!!
Also wenn Jowood allein und ohne PB an Gothic 4 arbeitet wird sicher nichts aus Gothic 4 werden ein Spiel ohne richtige "Gothic Atmosphäre" !!!

Und was ist jetzt mit den Gothic 3 Patch los kommt er und wer entwickelt ihn???

Also ich finde diese Situation zurzeit zum     !!!

Ich bin gespannt was den nächsten Tagen bzw. Wochen folgen wird!!!

mfg Dominik

PS: Ich entschuldige mich für die Ausdrücke!!!


----------



## oceano (23. Mai 2007)

> Blöde Frage:
> Als damals die A-Klasse aufs Dach gelegt wurde und Benz ganz schön dumm da stand, haben dann auch alle Mercedesbesitzer (C-, E-, S-Klasse) ihren nächsten Autokauf anderweitig getätigt?
> 
> Ist doch irgendwie seltsam einen Publisher (oder Entwickler) zu ignorieren nur weil ein Produkt (oder halt alle aktuelleren   ) nicht den Erwartungen entspricht.
> ...



Der Unterschied ist nur der, dass man von Mercedes grundsätzlich hohe Qualitätsstandards gewohnt ist und die Sache mit der A-Klasse ein extremer Ausnahmefall war. Dazu wurde der Fehler umgehend behoben und man kann davon ausgehen, dass ihnen sowas in Zukunft wohl nicht mehr so schnell passieren wird.

Anders bei Softwareherstellern, die verbuggte Spiele am laufenden Band produzieren, NICHT ausbessern und Versprechungen nicht einhalten....

Insofern ist es eine vollkommen verständliche Folge, wenn man als Gamer anfängt so eine "Dont Buy Liste" zu führen. Meine wird übrigens auch immer länger   

Ausserdem hätte das einen positiven Nebeneffekt, wenn wirklich viele Spieler so konsequent wären. Die ganzen verbuggten Spiele würden in den Regalen versauern und die Publisher würden einsehen, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt ein Produkt unreif auf den Markt zu werfen.
Meckern allein bringt nichts, man muss sie schon an ihrer empfindlichsten Stelle treffen - ihrem Absatz.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Mai 2007)

crackajack am 23.05.2007 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Als damals die A-Klasse aufs Dach gelegt wurde und Benz ganz schön dumm da stand, haben dann auch alle Mercedesbesitzer (C-, E-, S-Klasse) ihren nächsten Autokauf anderweitig getätigt?
> 
> Ist doch irgendwie seltsam einen Publisher (oder Entwickler) zu ignorieren nur weil ein Produkt (oder halt alle aktuelleren  ) nicht *den Erwartungen* entspricht.
> 
> ...



Erstens hat mich Jowood schon häufiger enttäuscht als Mercedes / Daimler, Gilde2 war nur das I-Tüpfelchen.  

Zweitens lag es nicht daran, dass "das Produkt meinen Erwartungen nicht entsprach", sondern buggy & schlichtweg unfertig war.

Der Hersteller bzw. Publisher spielt für mich insofern eine Rolle, da für mich nicht nur das Produkt an sich, sondern auch der Umgang mit dem Kunden wichtig ist. Und der ist bei Jowood, wie auch bei EA (z.B.), äußerst bescheiden (darum meide ich auch EA Produkte).

Natürlich behalte ich mir vor, diesen persönlichen "Bann" wieder aufzuheben, aber erst, wenn ich merke, dass sich die Qualität (Produkt & Support) bei den betreffenden Firmen sichtlich gebessert hat.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## crackajack (23. Mai 2007)

oceano am 23.05.2007 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem hätte das einen positiven Nebeneffekt, wenn wirklich viele Spieler so konsequent wären. Die ganzen verbuggten Spiele würden in den Regalen versauern und die Publisher würden einsehen, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt ein Produkt unreif auf den Markt zu werfen.
> Meckern allein bringt nichts, man muss sie schon an ihrer empfindlichsten Stelle treffen - ihrem Absatz.


Ja schon, aber mit dieser Liste bewertest du die vergangenheit und nicht die gegenwart und dieses nachträgliche Vorverurteilen (  ) ist schwachsinnig .
Genauso wie viele Gothic-fans blind zu G3 griffen, wollen (oder versprechen es zumindest) nun einige G4 nichtmal eine Chance geben.
Was ist den nun ,wenn G4 alles perfekt macht?
Story ist grandios. (Hollywood hat sich gleich die Rechte gekauft)
Quest sind abwechslungsreich. Die Spielwelt und Atmosphäre ist gelungen. Die KI ist fordernd, aber das Balancing nie unfair.
Jeder Rollenspieler kommt voll auf seine Kosten und nun sagen ein paar G3 oder die Gilde2 war *zensiert* und nun kaufe ich nie mehr was von den *zensiert* Publisher und dem *zensiert* Entwickler.
Das ist doch genau das Gegenteil was du willst. Es sollen doch gute Spiele belohnt/ gekauft werden und nur(!) die schlechten im Regal versauern. Warum strafe ich PB/JW mit dem Nichtkauf von einem ev. genialen Nachfolgespiels? Ist es dafür nicht etwas zu spät? Und würde ich dadurch nicht genau verhindern das ein G4 verdiente Lorbeeeren empfängt und dadurch ein G5 usw. ermöglicht wird?

Wenn es erscheint wirf einen Blick auf das jeweilige Spiel und entscheide ob es dir gefällt, egal von wem es ist!

@Spassbremse
weitestgehende Bugfreiheit und tatsächliche Fertigstelung ist bei mir in den Erwartungen inkludiert.  

Nunja, wenn du schon mehrfach enttäuscht wurdest dann verstehe ich noch weniger wie du erst jetzt auf die Idee mit dem ev. aufhebbaren"Bann" kommst.
Der sollte imo generell gelten.
Ich laufe auch ganz bestimmt nicht los, sobald Starcraft2 oder Max Payne3 im Laden ist. Das wird kritisch beäugt und dann entschieden ob es gekauft wird. Da kann ich noch so sehr Fan der Vorgänger und der jeweiligen Firma sein.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (23. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 22.05.2007 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 22.05.2007 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pb hat ja soo tolel arbeit mit dem letzten titel abgelifert und gleich wird über joowood hergezogen ...  tsts soory nach dem grossen verbuggten "demo" names gothic 3 mit schlechter storyline muss ich dann doch sagen die sollen machen was sie wollen es kann nur besser werden !


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Mai 2007)

crackajack am 23.05.2007 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Ja schon, aber mit dieser Liste bewertest du die vergangenheit und nicht die gegenwart und dieses nachträgliche Vorverurteilen (  ) ist schwachsinnig .
> Genauso wie viele Gothic-fans blind zu G3 griffen, wollen (oder versprechen es zumindest) nun einige G4 nichtmal eine Chance geben.
> Was ist den nun ,wenn G4 alles perfekt macht?
> ...



Wenn ein Spiel einer "gebrandmarkten" Firma wider Erwarten fehlerfrei & gut sein sollte, dann ändere ich natürlich meine Meinung!

Diese "Don't buy"-Liste bezieht sich ja in erster Linie auf "Kaufen bei Release", eine fertiggepatchte Budgetversion hole ich mir natürlich gerne.   

Bei Gothic verhält sich die Sache jedoch anders. Gothic ist für mich mit dem unwürdigen Teil 3 gestorben. Jowood plant jetzt, eine große Marke zu Tode zu nudeln (wie mein Lieblingsfeind EA es ja so gerne macht  ).
Ich kaufe mir ganz sicher keine weiteren Teile von Gothic, da die Serie in meinen Augen tot ist, egal, wie ausgefeilt diese auch sein mögen.

Gruss,
Bremse

EDIT: Es gibt bei mir ein paar Firmen, die haben einen "Blind Buy" Bonus. Da stürze ich mich bereits am Releasetag auf den neuen Titel, weil ich bis dato noch nicht enttäuscht wurde (dazu zählen z.B. Blizzard und Relic).


----------



## HanFred (23. Mai 2007)

MurPhYsSHeeP am 23.05.2007 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.05.2007 20:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich zieh ja eben nicht einseitig über JoWood her, aber wenn die jetzt ein konsolenspiel aus Gothic machen wollen, wüsste ich nicht, inwiefern das noch mit dem richtigen Gothic etwas zu tun haben sollte.
ja, gothic 3 hatte auch nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viel damit zu tun.


----------



## oceano (23. Mai 2007)

@ crackajack:

Ganz so eindimensional wie sich das anhört ist es natürlich nicht. Also ich denke nicht "Firma X brachte verbuggtes Spiel Y also kauf ich davon nie wieder was  

da spielen natürlich noch mehrere Dinge rein. ZB Jowood und Zuxxez haben sich durch mehrere Faktoren unsympathisch gemacht. Die einen neigen dazu sich schonmal von ihrem Entwicklerstudio zu trennen und den Support einzustellen, trotz sämtlicher Versprechungen (= vorsätzliche Lüge!), Game-Mags zu manipulieren, nur weil nicht die erhoffte  Wertung vergeben wurde, und der andere fällt dadurch auf, dass eine versprochene Online-Lobby niemals fertiggestellt wurde (MP also gleich tot war) oder auf halblegale Weise Selbstjustiz betreiben, indem sie Filesharingusern gefakte Warez anbieten.....

Solche Vereine mit solchen Charaktern sind für mich einfach gestorben. Ich muss eh nicht jedes Spiel haben und es gibt soviele andere Mitbewerber auf dem Markt, die in jeder Hinsicht bessere Arbeit abliefern. Also nicht nur was die Spiele anbelangt, sondern auch von ihrem Verhalten dem Kunden gegenüber.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 23.05.2007 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn die jetzt ein konsolenspiel aus Gothic machen wollen, wüsste ich nicht, inwiefern das noch mit dem richtigen Gothic etwas zu tun haben sollte.


Ich muss gestehen es nicht zu verstehen. Welchen Unterschied macht es, ob ein Actionrollenspiel nun _auch_ für die Konsolen kommt. Kleine Änderungen am Interface von einem G1, G2 oder G3 und jeder der Titel würde auch problemlos als Konsolenspiel durchgehen. Das System hat doch _nicht zwingend_ was mit dem Gameplay zu tun. Lediglich in Sachen Interface, siehe Oblivion, wird / könnte geschludert werden.


----------



## crackajack (23. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 23.05.2007 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ich zieh ja eben nicht einseitig über JoWood her, aber wenn die jetzt ein konsolenspiel aus Gothic machen wollen, wüsste ich nicht, inwiefern das noch mit dem richtigen Gothic etwas zu tun haben sollte.


  
Ich wüsste nichts was man von den bisherigen Gothics nicht mit leichten Anpassungen portieren könnte.
Und wenn man von Anfang an bei der vorrangigen Konsolenentwicklung die leichten Abänderungen für eine PC-Version miteinplant, dann muss ja nichts schiefgehen. Wenn man aber nach Fertigstellung draufkommt "öha, fürn PC soll es ja auch kommen" dann könnte es haarig werden.
Shooter und Echtzeit-Strategie sind doch etwas schwieriger zu konvertieren, aber ein (Action-)Rollenspiel wie Gothic??? Wo sollte da das Problem liegen?



			
				oceano am 23.05.2007 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> auf halblegale Weise Selbstjustiz betreiben, indem sie Filesharingusern gefakte Warez anbieten.....


Finde ich richtig so.
Ob es legal ist kann mir aber egal sein, weil ich ja eh nicht in die glückliche Lage kommen werde.  


> Solche Vereine mit solchen Charaktern sind für mich einfach gestorben. Ich muss eh nicht jedes Spiel haben und es gibt soviele andere Mitbewerber auf dem Markt, die in jeder Hinsicht bessere Arbeit abliefern. Also nicht nur was die Spiele anbelangt, sondern auch von ihrem Verhalten dem Kunden gegenüber.


Nunja, für mich zählt eben einzig und allein das jeweilige Spiel, egal wer es gemacht hat und veröffentlicht.
Es ist nichts fix gekauft und nichts fix abgelehnt.


----------



## Slyver89 (23. Mai 2007)

mhh also ich fände es äusserst schade wenn die Gothic serie nur noch auf konsole erscheinen wird.

auch finde ich es schade das pb die programmierung nicht mehr übernimmt, da mann so wirklich avon ausgehen kann das es ein total anderes spiel werden wird....


klar hatte g3 seine schwächen doch nimmt mann alle bisherigen Gothic teile hat pb sehr gute arbeit geleistet finde ich...


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 23.05.2007 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ich zieh ja eben nicht einseitig über JoWood her, aber wenn die jetzt ein konsolenspiel aus Gothic machen wollen, wüsste ich nicht, inwiefern das noch mit dem richtigen Gothic etwas zu tun haben sollte.




ehrlich gesagt, fände ich es sogar ziemlich dämlich gothic nicht auch auf konsole zu veröffentlichen - aus naheliegenden gründen .

gewundert hat mich das schon bei gothic 3, denn auch bei diesem teil bin ich  fest von einer konsolenumsetzung ausgegangen.

im nachhinein wird der grund aber offensichtlich :
ein solch verbuggtes machwerk hätten die konsoleros schlichtweg nicht akzeptiert und wären auf die barrikaden gegangen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Mai 2007)

Bonkic am 23.05.2007 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ein solch verbuggtes machwerk hätten die konsoleros schlichtweg schlicht nicht akzeptiert und wären auf die barrikaden gegangen.


Die Zertifizierungen von MS (und sicherlich auch Sony) ist zwar leider nur auf die Technik beschränkt (Abstürze, Achievements vorhanden, etc.) und nicht auf das Gameplay oder Bugs, doch hätte ich so meine Zweifel, ob ein G3 da überhaupt durchgekommen wäre.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Mai 2007)

Bonkic am 23.05.2007 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> im nachhinein wird der grund aber offensichtlich :
> ein solch verbuggtes machwerk hätten die konsoleros schlichtweg nicht akzeptiert und wären auf die barrikaden gegangen.



Angefangen bereits in Tests. Da käme mit Sicherheit kein "aber uns wurde ein Patch versprochen der die paar Mängel beheben wird" sondern gleich eine extreme Abwertung (wobei die, die das auch am PC gemacht haben dann von JoWood per Telefon Beschwerden/"Drohungen" bekamen).

Edit: stimmt, Für die Zertifikate müssen bereits Anforderungen erfüllt werden.


----------



## Grubenfuerst (23. Mai 2007)

JoWood hat gewisse Rechte? Da fragt man sich, was genau das für Rechte sind und wie sie an diese Rechte gekommen sind. PB behauptet ja keine Rechte an JoWood verkauft zu haben. Kann mir da eigentlich nur vorstellen, das sie beim Publishing-Vertrag für G3 Rechte abgetreten haben?! Aber das wird wohl alles Spekulation bleiben, da ja von beiden Seiten keine klaren Aussagen rüberkommen...

Allen die hier schreien "Gothic nur von PB" kann ich nur sagen: "Locker bleiben!" Es gibt genügend Game-Serien, die auch nach einem Wechsel des Entwicklers gute Spiele hervorgebracht haben. Zum Beispiel Neverwinter Nights 2. Auch C & C 3 kann sich sehen lassen finde ich.    
Zugegeben, bei JoWood als Publisher mach ich mir keine großen Hoffnungen.
Aber jetzt schon zu schreien G4 wird ******* ist verfrüht und dumm, aber typisch für die Gamerszene.


----------



## HanFred (23. Mai 2007)

Grubenfuerst am 23.05.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Allen die hier schreien "Gothic nur von PB" kann ich nur sagen: "Locker bleiben!" Es gibt genügend Game-Serien, die auch nach einem Wechsel des Entwicklers gute Spiele hervorgebracht haben. Zum Beispiel Neverwinter Nights 2. Auch C & C 3 kann sich sehen lassen finde ich.


es gibt solche beispiele, es  gibt auch gegenteilige.
naja, jede serie geht nunmal irgendwann zu ende und ehrlich gesagt sind mir neue, frische ideen lieber als ewige fortsetzungsgeschichten. generell.


----------



## themako (23. Mai 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Vorhaben eine Krönung der absoluten Frechheit! 

Erstmal loben sie das neue dritte Teil über alles auf der Welt und in Wirklichkeit, war das ein misslungenes Stück Dreck! Jeder weißt, dass solche Produkte mit so vielen bugs und andere Fehlern einfach lächerlich ist und was noch negativer erscheint ... die Programmierer sind nicht mal in der Lage IHRE Fehler zu korrigieren!!! Manche Missionen kann man nicht mal erfolgreich schaffen ohne cheats!!!! Und das soll ein Spiel für 50 € sein? 

Ich bin froh, dass ich es mir gebrannt habe.

Und jetzt wollen sie Gothic 4 machen nach so einem krüppeligem Spiel? 

Sie sollten erstmal das dritte Teil zu Ende bringen, weil das kein vernünftiges Spiel ist! Alles nur kommerziele Täuschungsversuche um die ergebenen Fans zu verarschen. Ich liebte Gothic seit dem ersten Teil aber das was ich im dritten Teil zu Gesicht bekam, war einfach nur beledigend! 

Gothic 4 werde ich mir auch brennen und werde ganz bestimmt kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei haben!!!


----------



## moskitoo (23. Mai 2007)

themako am 23.05.2007 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Vorhaben eine Krönung der absoluten Frechheit!
> 
> Erstmal loben sie das neue dritte Teil über alles auf der Welt und in Wirklichkeit, war das ein misslungenes Stück Dreck! Jeder weißt, dass solche Produkte mit so vielen bugs und andere Fehlern einfach lächerlich ist und was noch negativer erscheint ... die Programmierer sind nicht mal in der Lage IHRE Fehler zu korrigieren!!! Manche Missionen kann man nicht mal erfolgreich schaffen ohne cheats!!!! Und das soll ein Spiel für 50 € sein?
> 
> ...




Dann halt deinen Mund und beschwer dich nicht über GIII. Denn dazu hast du kein Recht.
Erst klauen und dann noch beschweren ist schon dreist.

Ich hab durch GIII auf jeden Fall einiges gelernt. 
Kauf KEIN Spiel ohne mehrere Tests und in Foren gelesen zu haben!
Egal wie groß der hype auch ist. 
Ich glaube GIII war mein letzter Vollpreistitel. Seitdem kauf ich nur noch Spiele für max 30 Euro.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (23. Mai 2007)

Bin ich der Einzige, den das ganze Spielchen an Baldur`s Gate 2/Bioware/Black Isle erinnert? Auch da blieben die Namensrechte beim Publisher!
Ergebnis der ganzen Sache:
Baldur`s Gate wurde nie fortgeführt (jaja, die Saga war auch zu Ende, aber sowas ist normalerweise kein Grund nicht weiter Geld daraus zu scheffeln!)
Black Isle ist pleite und Bioware ist weiterhin relativ erfolgreich!

Dass auch Jowood alles andere als riesige Geldreserven hatt sollte jedem klar sein......

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dass das Ende der Gothic Serie ist!


MfG
Stiller_Meister


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Mai 2007)

Stiller_Meister am 23.05.2007 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich der Einzige, den das ganze Spielchen an Baldur`s Gate 2/Bioware/Black Isle erinnert? Auch da blieben die Namensrechte beim Publisher!
> Ergebnis der ganzen Sache:
> Baldur`s Gate wurde nie fortgeführt (jaja, die Saga war auch zu Ende, aber sowas ist normalerweise kein Grund nicht weiter Geld daraus zu scheffeln!)
> Black Isle ist pleite und Bioware ist weiterhin relativ erfolgreich!



Die Baldur's Gate Lizenz wurde auf Konsole weitergeführt: 
Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance I+II, 
wobei nur Teil 2 von Black Isle kam. (Die Macher von Teil 1 haben sich der Everquest-Lizenz zugewandt -> Champions of Norrath + Nachfolger)
Obwohl das zwar sicher Gewinn eingebracht hatte, fehlte es bei Interplay trotzdem (und die waren dann pleite und haben ihre Einheit Black Isle geschlossen) an Kohle.


----------



## SICZ (23. Mai 2007)

themako am 23.05.2007 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Vorhaben eine Krönung der absoluten Frechheit!
> 
> Erstmal loben sie das neue dritte Teil über alles auf der Welt und in Wirklichkeit, war das ein misslungenes Stück Dreck! Jeder weißt, dass solche Produkte mit so vielen bugs und andere Fehlern einfach lächerlich ist und was noch negativer erscheint ... die Programmierer sind nicht mal in der Lage IHRE Fehler zu korrigieren!!! Manche Missionen kann man nicht mal erfolgreich schaffen ohne cheats!!!! Und das soll ein Spiel für 50 € sein?
> 
> ...






Hat deine Freundin Schluss gemacht, oder wieso heulst du hier so rum ...dazu hast du ja keinen Grund denn du hast es ja nicht gekauft oO.


----------



## HanFred (23. Mai 2007)

Solidus_Dave am 23.05.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Baldur's Gate Lizenz wurde auf Konsole weitergeführt:
> Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance I+II,


das sind aber keine rollenspiele sondern action-hack'n'slay spinoffs.


----------



## HanFred (23. Mai 2007)

themako am 23.05.2007 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin froh, dass ich es mir gebrannt habe.
> (...)
> Gothic 4 werde ich mir auch brennen und werde ganz bestimmt kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei haben!!!


betrachte dich hiermit als verwarnt.
es ist ja schon sehr dreist, hier so etwas offen zu schreiben, aber es ist nur noch dummdreister, sich dann noch über die spiele zu beschweren.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2007)

themako am 23.05.2007 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Gothic 4 werde ich mir auch brennen und werde ganz bestimmt kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei haben!!!


Mensch, super! Was hast du dir denn noch so alles gebrannt? Magste mir das verraten?


----------



## Gast1648761005 (23. Mai 2007)

Also man kann über die Rechte streiten wie man will: PB ist die Seele Gothics und dafür verantwortlich das zumindest die ersten beide Teile so gut waren. Ohne PB ist Gothic nicht mehr das Gothic daswir alle lieben oder geliebt haben.

*
Boykottieren wir Jowood!!!*


----------



## HanFred (23. Mai 2007)

R3Play am 23.05.2007 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> *Boykottieren wir Jowood!!!*


  

weil es ja JoWood waren, die G3 in den sand gesetzt haben? nenene, da machst du es dir also schon ein bisschen zu einfach.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Mai 2007)

R3Play am 23.05.2007 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> *Boykottieren wir Jowood!!!*


Hirn kaufen und nachdenken wäre sicherlich angebrachter.


----------



## themako (23. Mai 2007)

SICZ am 23.05.2007 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> themako am 23.05.2007 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol lies mal erstmal richtig und denk drüber nach mein Sohn! 

Denkt ihr alle ich habe nicht in den Foren nachgeschaut und Zeitungen gekauft EXTRA nur um diesen Spiel kennenzulernen? 
Ich habe jedes Teil (außer 3) originall für GELD gekauft und ich war vollkommen zufrieden, weil die Spiele in anderen Zeitungen gut erschienen.

Aber das was ich über das dritte Teil las, hat mich persönlich beleidigt und ich konnte einfach nicht 50 € für so etwas verschwenden. Seid ihr denn sauer, weil ihr selber solchen Mist gekauft habt? XD Und was sagt ihr dann dazu? Bin ich ein dreckiger Pirat, weil ich nicht dumm und naic genug war um mein Geld dafür auszugeben? 

Wäre das Spiel WENIGSTENS ohne bugs, die die ganzen Missionen versauen, würde ich noch drüber nachdenken.

XD Und ich bin froh, dass ich es bir brannte, die Entwickler verdienen mein Geld nicht, da kauf ich mir lieber Two Worlds (was auch wiederum als zu gut eingestuft wurde). 

Fazit: Gothic 3 = shit!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 23.05.2007 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 23.05.2007 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, diese Titel sind quasi ein Diablo in 3D, daher kann man sie imo noch in die RPG-Ecke stellen 

Klar, das war nicht mehr die BG-Ursprungserie, daher hatte ich den Begriff Lizenz verwendet. Man hat eben mit BG sehr wohl noch weiter Geld machen wollen ^^


----------



## HanFred (23. Mai 2007)

themako am 23.05.2007 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> XD Und ich bin froh, dass ich es bir brannte, die Entwickler verdienen mein Geld nicht, da kauf ich mir lieber Two Worlds (was auch wiederum als zu gut eingestuft wurde).
> 
> Fazit: Gothic 3 = shit!


wenn du jemandem dein geld nicht geben wirst, dann klaust du sein produkt? na, das nenne ich mal konsequent...  
boykott sieht etwas anders aus. da verzichtet man dann auch auf das produkt.

wie gesagt, du bewegst dich auf dünnem eis mit deinen äusserungen, siehe oben.


----------



## flo87 (23. Mai 2007)

The_Sisko am 22.05.2007 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Sich soetwas derart kurz nach Gothic 3 anzukündigen halte ich für sehr mutig. Ich werde mir kein Spiel mehr kaufen in welchem ich Beta-Tester spielen darf. Jene Leute unterstütze ich nie wieder mit meinem Geld.



  Ich sage ja...bei Gothic3 wäre eine Beta angebracht gewesen...ein inoffizieler, hinter verschlossennen PB Türen...ohne Jowood das wegen Finanzieller Probleme auf druck ein Spiel veröffentlichen will.... Jowood war mir eh immer recht unsymphatisch...naja, PB werden das Ding schon schaukeln....und den Kommerzfuzzies eins auf den Deckel geben...und BITTE  SCHAUKELT DAS DING DIESMAL HINTER VERSCHLOSSENEN TÜREN, PB MUSS JA NICH JEDER WISSEN WAS IHR MACHT!!! UND WENN  IHR DANN SOWEIT SEID DASS DAS SPIEL AN NEM GUTEN PUNKT IST, NADANN SCHLAGT ZU UND KOMMT MIT DEN NEWS!! UND ZWAR PORIONS WEISE ABER OHNE DIE ERWARTUNGEN AN EUCH SELBST WIEDER SO HOCH ZU STECKEN!!!! SCHUSTER BLEIB BEI DEINEN LEISTEN HEI?T ES DOCH SO SCHÖN.....ALSO TUT DAS WAS IHR AM BESTEN KÖNNT - SAUGUTE SPIELE MACHEN - AF EIGENE FAUST!!!!!

_Und wieder einmal ein Dejavú.... _


----------



## HanFred (23. Mai 2007)

Solidus_Dave am 23.05.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, diese Titel sind quasi ein Diablo in 3D, daher kann man sie imo noch in die RPG-Ecke stellen


neinneinnein!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 23.05.2007 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 23.05.2007 14:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ist Diablo auch kein Rollenspiel? ^^
Oder galt das meinem blasphemischen Vergleich *g*


----------



## HanFred (23. Mai 2007)

Solidus_Dave am 23.05.2007 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 23.05.2007 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ersteres.  
(nehmt mich nicht zu ernst!)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 23.05.2007 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 23.05.2007 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mh, ok, das ist fair


----------



## thee-hatter (23. Mai 2007)

themako am 23.05.2007 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> SICZ am 23.05.2007 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon beeindruckend was sich manche Leute in der Anonymität des Internets so rausnehmen. Wenn du so von deinem Handeln überzeugt bist bring deinen Rechner samt Festplatte, mp3s, Spielen etc. bei irgendwelchen zuständigen Behörden (keine Ahnung wer das sein könnte) vorbei und erkläre denen wieso du im Recht bist!

Oder schreib an JoWood oder PB was du gemacht hast und wie toll du dich dabei fühlst, interessiert die bestimmt. Gib nebenbei noch deine Adresse und Namen an, dann können wir Freunde werden, aber VERSTECK dich nicht hier, wo du genau weisst das dich höchstwahrsch. keiner kriegen wird.

Ach ja, ich erinner mich an die guten alten Zeiten wo in Spielen Beipackzettel waren, die dich aufgefordert haben all deine Freunde zu verraten die Spiele kopieren, lang lang ist's her...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Mai 2007)

Geht hier eigentlich nicht mal um den illegalen Akt des Raubkopierens.

Es ist illegal, dass er Gothic 3 gebrannt hatte.
Aber es ist dreist, damit hier auch noch angeben zu wollen.
Und noch viel dreister ist es, sich derart über ein Spiel zu beschweren, für das man unrechtmäßig nicht mal einen Cent gezahlt hatte.


----------



## thee-hatter (23. Mai 2007)

Solidus_Dave am 23.05.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht hier eigentlich nicht mal um den illegalen Akt des Raubkopierens.
> 
> Es ist illegal, dass er Gothic 3 gebrannt hatte.



Srry, ich versteh den Unterschied nicht... Er hat es gebrannt aber nicht raubkopiert? Das geht doch nur wenn man das Original hat, oder?


----------



## HanFred (23. Mai 2007)

thee-hatter am 23.05.2007 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 23.05.2007 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du hast ihn falsch verstanden, er hat nicht behauptet, er hätte es nicht illegal kopiert. er schreibt nur, dass er die dreistigkeit, dies zuzugeben, noch toppen konnte, indem er sich über das spiel bschwert hat.
"raubkopie" ist ein blöder begriff, der mit der realität nix am hut hat.


----------



## knueppler (23. Mai 2007)

Oh, man ich hab zwar nur bis seite 4 gelesen, aber ich finde das ganz normal.
Das ist Business !!!!!!!!!!!!

Werdet erwachsen 

PS: ich hasse die gegen konsolen sind, genauso die gegen PC sind.
Und Rollenspiele können auch auf konsolen SUPER GEIL SEIN (MASS EFFECT) !!!!!!
Ich bin ein konsolero und ein PC Gamer/ Programmierer


----------



## HanFred (23. Mai 2007)

knueppler am 23.05.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Rollenspiele können auch auf konsolen SUPER GEIL SEIN (MASS EFFECT) !!!!!!


das ist ja noch gar nicht erschienen.


----------



## chaos777 (23. Mai 2007)

jo super Nachrichten      
ich warte auf einen neuen Patch und warscheinlich kommt keiner
warum zum Teufel habe ich mir das scheiss Spiel gekauft?
soll ich mich jetzt freuen oder was?
JoWood arbeitet an Teil 4
super


----------



## chaos777 (23. Mai 2007)

und hier die sind doch nicht ganz dicht oder?
http://forum.jowood.com/showthread.php?p=2072547#post2072547


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2007)

chaos777 am 23.05.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> und hier die sind doch nicht ganz dicht oder?
> http://forum.jowood.com/showthread.php?p=2072547#post2072547




haha - das ist der witz des jahres, da sind doch einige tatsächlich bereit auch noch geld für `nen patch zu bezahlen !!!


----------



## BaronSengir187 (23. Mai 2007)

Bonkic am 23.05.2007 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> chaos777 am 23.05.2007 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hätten solche Leute wie unser "Bin ich froh das ich es mir gebrannt habe" Mensch es sich gekauft hätten sie ja vielleicht noch genug Geld um den patch fertig zu machen  (Das das natürlich genauso bescheuert wär ist mir klar, ich mag nur nciht wenn man sich über "kostenloses" beschwert)

Davon mal abgesehen das das Spiel trotzdem geil ist und ich es schon 3mal durchgespielt hab


----------



## zordiac (23. Mai 2007)

Ich finde man sollte das nächste mal, wenn so ein Haufen Bugs als "Spiel" verkauft wird, einfach eine Sammelklage gegen den Publisher richten und alle gekauften Versionen zurückgeben. Oder einfach wieder in den Laden bringen (habe ich bei Gothic2 und Gothic3 gemacht). Wenn 10.000 Leute ihr Spiel zurückgeben, weil es die angesagten Features nicht erfüllt, dann kann man so einen "möchtegern" Publisher wie JoWood auch mal schon in die Insolvenz treiben. Ach wär das schööön. Lalaalaaa.


----------



## knueppler (23. Mai 2007)

zordiac am 23.05.2007 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde man sollte das nächste mal, wenn so ein Haufen Bugs als "Spiel" verkauft wird, einfach eine Sammelklage gegen den Publisher richten und alle gekauften Versionen zurückgeben. Oder einfach wieder in den Laden bringen (habe ich bei Gothic2 und Gothic3 gemacht). Wenn 10.000 Leute ihr Spiel zurückgeben, weil es die angesagten Features nicht erfüllt, dann kann man so einen "möchtegern" Publisher wie JoWood auch mal schon in die Insolvenz treiben. Ach wär das schööön. Lalaalaaa.



Oh man, wenn ich schon so was lese, könnte ich kotzen (gute Körper Beherrschung ) )
Man könnte meinen das hier nur noch "Fürze" reinschreiben.

Werdet mal erwachsen, ach oder besser legt eure imaginäre geistige Behinderung mal ab.

Sorry das ich so was schreiben muss, aber wer bitte schön will das eine ganze Firma bankrott geht und damit Arbeitsplätze wieder verschwinden ????
-nur Idioten.


----------



## saythamesos19 (24. Mai 2007)

ALSO JETZT REICHTS JA WOHL (ich reg mich nicht auf ):

Vielleicht entwickeln jetzt schon die Büroangestellten das Spiel?

Mehr BUSINESS, mehr GEREDE, Arragement im KÜNSTLICHEN STIL, aber bis jetzt hört sich das alles nur nach Bürokaufmannsgerede an....


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2007)

chaos777 am 23.05.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> und hier die sind doch nicht ganz dicht oder?
> http://forum.jowood.com/showthread.php?p=2072547#post2072547



wurden bei einigen zusammen mit dem produkt ne Gratis gehirnwäsche angeboten?
Verrückt........


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. Mai 2007)

zordiac am 23.05.2007 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde man sollte das nächste mal, wenn so ein Haufen Bugs als "Spiel" verkauft wird, einfach eine Sammelklage gegen den Publisher richten und alle gekauften Versionen zurückgeben.


 Im Vorfeld informieren bzw. Selbstbeherrschung demonstrieren wäre der erste Schritt. Wenn man blind Software kauft, dann ist man eben selbst schuld. Habe ich auch schon oft gemacht. Die eigene Dummheit ist dann eben Kunde Nummer 1, und die Rationalität hat Urlaub.





> Oder einfach qwieder in den Laden bringen (habe ich bei Gothic2 und Gothic3 gemacht). Wenn 10.000 Leute ihr Spiel zurückgeben, weil es die angesagten Features nicht erfüllt, dann kann man so einen "möchtegern" Publisher wie JoWood auch mal schon in die Insolvenz treiben. Ach wär das schööön. Lalaalaaa.


Jeder hat das Recht verbuggte Ware im Geschäft abzugeben, wenn auch teilweise viel Nachdruck nötig ist, um den eigenen Standpunkt durchzusetzen. Ist leider immer leichter gesagt als getan. Ich habe ArmA damals trotz Bugs auch nicht umgetauscht, weil ja im Hinterkopf diese leicht naive Einstellung vorhanden war, dass der nächste Patch ja alles besser machen wird. Ich denke so haben auch viele Gothic-Kunden gedacht. Die Serie hatte schon immer Probleme,  nur kamen bei Teil 1 & 2 wirklich schnell Fixes, welche die Programme praktisch fehlerfrei machten. Die Annahme, dass dieser dann auch automatisch für Teil 3 erscheinen würde, war wohl ein Trugschluss. Bin gespannt ob da noch ein Killerpatch kommt, oder ob das Spiel generell als "Reloaded-Version" fertiggepatcht für 15 Euro neu veröffentlicht wird. Doch wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt: Es ist naiv anzunehmen, dass JoWood die gesamte Schuld trägt, ich denke Entwickler und Publisher haben da gleichermaßen Mist gemacht, wenn nicht sogar PB die größte Schuld an der Misere hatte. 


			
				knueppler am 23.05.2007 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Werdet mal erwachsen, ach oder besser legt eure imaginäre geistige Behinderung mal ab.


Als Kunde wird man doch wohl das Recht haben, und sich über solche Missstände aufregen dürfen, oder? Sachen wie Sammelklagen sind natürlich recht realitätsfern, aber die anderen Punkte stimmen zumindest halbwegs, oder sind wenigstens nachvollziehbar.


> Sorry das ich so was schreiben muss, aber wer bitte schön will das eine ganze Firma bankrott geht und damit Arbeitsplätze wieder verschwinden ????
> -nur Idioten.


Naja, so läuft die freie Marktwirtschaft eben. Wenn Firmen Produkte anbieten die fehlerhaft funktionieren, Kunden regelmäßig erzürnen, und einen eher unvorteilhaften Support haben, dann gehört so etwas schlichtweg getilgt. Mitleid habe ich da herzlich wenig, schließlich ist / war man Kunde, und hat einen gewissen Betrag für Software bezahlt. Demnach darf man wohl auch einen entsprechenden, funktionierenden, Gegenwert erwarten. JoWood stand bereits mehrmals mit einem Bein in der Insolvenz, hat dann aber trotzdem noch in der letzten Sekunde die Kurve gekriegt. Ich hoffe die haben aus Söldner, Gothic 3 und die Gilde 2 gelernt, und werden in Zukunft  mehr auf die Qualitätssicherung, bzw. die verpflichteten Studios achten. Subjektiv gesehen, hat imho JoWood aktuell generell den schlechtesten Ruf unter den bekannteren Publishern. Soviel Murks wie von da ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. Weder von EA, noch von Ubisoft, Activision, Midway oder Bethesda - wobei die auch teilweise schon etwas daneben gegriffen haben.

Regards, eX!


----------



## TEkka81 (24. Mai 2007)

Nali_WarCow am 22.05.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Streiter-Innos am 22.05.2007 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



andere entwickler liefern mit sicherheit bessere arbeit ab. das problem ist nur, dass sie die tolle atmosphäre der gothic welt nicht umsetzen können.
pb und jowood sind für mich einfach nur unfähig. pb hatte genügen zeit. und jowood sparte an der qualitätskontrolle.
eine absolute frechheit was da passiert. hat man als kunde den nicht irgendwelche rechtsansprüche auf ein funktionierendes produkt?
den die schlampereien während der entwicklung sind ja wohl offensichtlich.


----------



## BitByter (24. Mai 2007)

TEkka81 am 24.05.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 22.05.2007 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. warum sollten andere die atmosphäre (und bei g3 frag ich mich ehrlich gesagt, welche du wohl meinst) nicht hinbekommen?
2. jowood hat irgendwann die schnauze voll gehabt geld in ein faß ohne boden zu werfen. ich finds auch nicht toll, kanns aber verstehen. mMn hätte pb da noch jahre dran gewerkelt...
3. als kunde hast (wie schon mehrfach beschrieben) das recht, das produkt umzutauschen. wird zwar meist etwas länger dauern 8also das gespräch mit dem verkäufer) aber es geht, da ahst du das recht auf deiner seite (z.b.: fehlerhaftes produkt. pb hatte 3 chancen zur nachbesserung - mehr verlangt der gesetzgeber nicht -  hat es nicht geschafft, ergo: umtausch und geld zurück...)


----------



## TEkka81 (24. Mai 2007)

BitByter am 24.05.2007 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> TEkka81 am 24.05.2007 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja ich denke da eher an die atmosphäre der ersten beiden teile zurück. hätte man sich mehr zeit gelassen für story und technik, dann hätte der 3. teil mit sicherheit eine ähnlich gute atmosphäre gehabt.
nur schade, dass ich den kassenzettel nicht mehr habe.... das wäre dann wirklich das erste game gewesen, dass ich zum händler zurückgebracht hätte.


----------



## Rosini (25. Mai 2007)

Wow, ich bin jetzt verflucht schwer enttäuscht. Ich liebe die Gothic -Reihe, aber das ist jetzt echt DER Abschuss des Jahres! Was soll der Mist?


----------



## Worldwidewilli (27. Juni 2007)

wie wäre es mit gothic 2 reloaded, gothic 2 die nächste genration oder gothic 2 anniversary.  gothic 2 ist für den größten teil der rollenspieler DAS SPIEL.
so ist es doch das beste was jowood jetzt machen könnte: gothic 2 mit neuer grafik und kleinen verbesserungen (es gibt schliesslich genug tests dazu, wo die kritikpunkte aufgezählt sind) 

das wäre wahrscheinlich DAS SPIEL der nächsten Jahre

also, wenn man die lizenz an einen potenten entwickler gibt, der sich bewiesen hat...

naja, gothic 4 ist auch ok, nur wenn der entwickler aus den fehlern von gothic 1-3 lernt 

wer mit mir einverstanden ist, kann ja seinen senf dazugeben...
wer nicht, der soll sehen, wie er klar kommt.

gruß und kuss

w.


----------

